# question about the Gemmy 5ft Animated Skeleton Pirate!!!



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes he does, but when you use the patch cord to input your own audio he will only move his mouth, he will not dance.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I own one- got it Target in their after-Halloween sale last year. I did notice that the one on display this year at Wal-Mart has a slightly smaller and shorter base and for some reason the overall figure looks a bit smaller in the store... but I digress.

The one I have DOES have input jacks for your own voice or audio. Actually it came with a microphone which surprised me a bit! The mic jack is the larger one and the audio in is a separate smaller jack. When you run your own audio or voice through it though it DOESN'T dance... just moves it's head and jaw.

I hope this helps out- let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot!!!! I knew that it would only move its head and jaw...that's all I really need...the dancing made it look kind of cheesy...Now, does anyone have the speel from the Skull before the drop on the Pirates of the Caribbean ride?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

The original spiel or the new Davey Jones one? (or are they the same- I haven't been on the revamped ride yet)?


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

I knew i spelled it wrong...LOL...the original spiel - if they are different, then the new one too...I really liked the new ride in Florida!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

ampaen said:


> I knew i spelled it wrong...LOL...the original spiel - if they are different, then the new one too...I really liked the new ride in Florida!


Try this link for starters and I'll see what else I have:

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=D604A34860F3132B


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I downloaded the whole soundtrack for the ride from a bit torrent site. Had been searching for the CD, but I wanted to hear a sample first (I've never been on the ride.) If you can't find it elsewhere, let me know. Can't remember what the size of the file is, could probably just pull that clip from it.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

green capt, where did you find those audio files! those are the BEST quilty/bitrate samples i've heard!!! awesome download, thanks


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

It's not working for me!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Many a thanks, Greencapt! Been searching high and low for these sound clips.









Now I need to find (or use Audacity to create) a couple more sound clips for me talking skeleton pirate captain. Arrr!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

BATFLY said:


> green capt, where did you find those audio files! those are the BEST quilty/bitrate samples i've heard!!! awesome download, thanks


I've got several more, culled together from a few years of browsing and searching and begging and pirati... er, I mean finding... POTC and Haunted Mansion clips, songs, etc.  Lemme know if you need more!

ampaen... did it ever work for you?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

More Piratey sound clips for all to enjoy!

http://download.yousendit.com/769D62FE6CEA88D1


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

And even MORE!!!

http://download.yousendit.com/2A8C161E1912EF25


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks so much GreenCapt!!! I got the files to work...they are EXCELLENT quality! You are awsome!


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

Greencapt said:


> More Piratey sound clips for all to enjoy!
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/769D62FE6CEA88D1



Is there a way that you can relink or resend this link...I went there and it wasn't found...


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

ampaen said:


> Is there a way that you can relink or resend this link...I went there and it wasn't found...


I clicked on it just now and it said it was ready for download... try it again when you get a chance and let me know if you still have the problem amp.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> I clicked on it just now and it said it was ready for download... try it again when you get a chance and let me know if you still have the problem amp.


Just tried the first one myself and it did'nt work. Clicked on the Download Now button then got this error.....

The page you requested cannot be found.
To learn more about sending a file too big for email, visit the YouSendIt homepage.

If you are here to pick up a file, contact the sender and ask them to send you the link again
The second one of the other hand worked fine.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep- you all were correct of course! Bad link for some reason...

Try this one: {EDIT}

Hang on... still doesn't seem to work.

Sorry!!!

I'm uploading again... I'll link when complete.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

ok THIS should work... I hope! 

http://download.yousendit.com/F16194000C72EE0B


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks...that one works~

One thing about the Dancing Skeleton...It is a Gemmy prop and LOOKS the same but I think it is different...I see no input jacks and it came with no microphone?


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks, Greencapt! Download worked!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad it worked for everyone this time- sorry again about the mixup!

ampaen, I was worried that that might the case- as I mentioned the one I saw on display at Wal-Mart had a much thinner base than the one I bought at Target last year. I'll take some pics and add them to this post to show you.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

I saw these at Wal-Mart yesterday and I noticed something very interesting on the packages. I had two boxes side by side and one was slightly taller (approximately 1/2 inch). Wait!, that's not all... Both boxes had a description on the side. Both said "Stands 5 feet Tall", "Sings such and such songs", etc.

The taller box said "Moves his mouth and Dances when you use a microphone (or close to that)".

The shorter box had the same thing printed on it, BUT had an orange sticker glued over that phrase!

There may be two different versions OR he never did this and the first boxes made it out with that printing error.


----------



## ampaen (Jul 22, 2006)

I do believe it was a printing error...My base is totally different from yours Greencapt...I don't have any of those jacks...I just have the volume knob and the on/motion sensor switch, and those are located on the side of his left foot. Artvan and myself sent the question to Gemmy and Artvan recieved a reply first saying that my version "...was put in the wrong package and cannot be
connected to a stereo. The packaging for this item was supposed to be
for an item that might be available next year and would be a more
expensive product." Long story short, they may look the same and sing the same but they aren't the same! Thanks for everyones time...I hope I can find a Hack that will allow me to change the audio without costing more than I paid for the product and isn't too difficult!


----------



## photoc4js (Oct 13, 2005)

Greencapt, I got mine from wal~mart last year, after hurricane Wilma. Most people can't believe the price I paid for it... are you ready for this? A whopping $15!!! It's amazing the markdowns retailers will take when Halloween is a blow out because of a hurricane..lol Mine is also the one that has the larger base.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

photoc4js said:


> Greencapt, I got mine from wal~mart last year, after hurricane Wilma. Most people can't believe the price I paid for it... are you ready for this? A whopping $15!!! It's amazing the markdowns retailers will take when Halloween is a blow out because of a hurricane..lol Mine is also the one that has the larger base.


Wow! Sweet deal! Mine was an after-Halloween special from Target but not nearly that cheap... maybe another hurricane will blow through before.... nah... nevermind that last comment!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought the pirate last year and it worked fine. Now I have it all hooked up, but the songs won't play. I have turned it on and plugged it in. Now he only dances. Any suggestions?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I got the pirate last year at Wallyworld after Halloween. I ordered a wireless headset, hooked it up to it and it works fine. Gonna use it this year to talk to the trick or treaters.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

ampaen said:


> Thanks...that one works~
> 
> One thing about the Dancing Skeleton...It is a Gemmy prop and LOOKS the same but I think it is different...I see no input jacks and it came with no microphone?


Unfortunately, at the end of last season leftover sale at Wal-Mart, I purchased ($13!) one of these animated pirate skeletons that does NOT have the larger base and audio input jacks. I found that out when I opened it tonight. 

I've de-panted the skeleton and took a look down there in the foot where the new inputs are. I found a small circuit board, the proximity sensor on a pair of green wires, yellow wires connected to the manual activation switch, connections to the various motors and the speakers up in the body, and a pair of long green wires that seem to be jumpered together (although there may be a battery hidden inside the piece of shrink tubing). No obvious connection down there to splice in an audio jack. The head is very interesting; only a coax plug going to it. Somehow that 2 wire connection is controlling both the head movement and jaw/eye movement.

Has anyone hacked one of these to add an external audio connection? 

I emailed Gemmy, but I suspect that they will be unresponsive to their incorrect packaging on a discontinued product, and probably won't help me out by sending me an updated control board or the updated base that includes the missing inputs. 

I had such hopes for this, having wired up my boris skulls to sing backup to this one in a nice pirate ditty. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrg....

Craig


----------



## JOKO (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got one through ebay. Yeah! Has anyone got a hack so hewill dance when playing music through the aux or microphone?


----------



## Chemo101 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just found one of these off of Craigslist. Not as good a deal as I dropped $90 on it. But it's much better than the modifying a Santa and those are going for $150 sometimes. Mine has the Aux and Mic input, however, when I plug my ipod in it doesn't dance to the music and the mouth doesn't move. Am I doing something wrong. Is there a trick. I don't have the right size mic so I can't tell if that works or not.


----------

